# More Ideas Needed For A Cupcake Bar



## crystalwernicke (Feb 22, 2015)

I run a cupcake bar and everything is fine except... storing the icing. Right now, we use a drawer to just pull out the icing needed during the request, but the draw is so annoying and bulky, it takes away from our ability to just flow through the line. I'm looking for a way to present our icings nicely without having to worry about the mess (we double bag, but the draw always still manages to get icing all over,) and not have a giant thing (that I want to destroy and burn in the woods somewhere) blocking the movement of everything. Any ideas?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've read your post a couple times and I'm not entirely sure what you're saying but here's my suggestion. 

Make up your icings and color/flavor them as you normally would. Display them in large sized, clear, disposable piping bags with a star shaped decorating tip. Customer chooses their cupcake, then the icing they want, and all you do is pipe it right on. No muss, no fuss, no bulky drawer. Seems like a reasonable solution here, unless I'm missing something or misunderstood your post.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

They make things like this. I'm also a little confused with your post.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

^^^^Well, wow, those things are pretty cool. Not only great for display but for mise en place too.


----------



## dents (Apr 28, 2015)

I worked at a cupcake shop while going to school. We had something similar to what panini's first picture was. However ours was made of wood and fit 12 bags. It makes it so much easier to get what you need when you need it and customers always mentioned how great it looked. Good luck with your search for the right fit for the shop.


----------



## crystalwernicke (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, we typically use large bags, those holders only can support smaller piping bags. We do on average 400 cupcakes on a normal day, on the spot of what kind of frosting they'd like, 1000 on the weekends. 

Holders are specifically what I'm looking for, and while the circular one is attractive, we've tried it and just can't support the size of the bags we need. That's why I'm looking for alternatives. =]


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

@CrystalWernicke Just a suggestion........Take the size of bags you are wanting to use, the design you wish to utilize (if you like the round display above, use that picture) and then go to your local metalsmith that works with s/s and get them to make one up of you. This might cost good money but it will be exactly what you want and need without having to search far and wide for something that you are struggling to find.

Or again, go get the other design made out of wood like @dents had in the old shop they worked in. However, get it made to the size you need.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

This may sound PITA but estimate how much of each buttercream you use and make up more than one bag that would fit the holder that you like best.

Then as soon as said bag is empty...or has reached the limit of the danger zone...just switch them out.

mimi

I vote for @Panini's as the wood may be harder to sterilize.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Brilliant idea @flipflopgirl


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Fablesable said:


> Brilliant idea @flipflopgirl


What a great way to start Mother's Day!

Have never been called brilliant before lol.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Fablesable said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant idea @flipflopgirl
> ...


Altho it was my suggestion not myself being tagged with that description I will take it just the same!

mimi


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Brilliant person, brilliant ideas!!

Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## crystalwernicke (Feb 22, 2015)

@flipflopgirl Yeah, that's what we do. We have a fridge right next to us that we use to store our extras. It's just displaying the current ones in use that is the problem. After so many uses, they start getting all iced up, and the drawer that we use, bunches the liner bags up so they eventually get buried into the back of the drawer after opening and close them so much.

@Fablesable Yeah, I'll have to see if I can get the owners to do it.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe something like this ?





  








Glass-Wall-Vase-Sconce-Image-300-300x240.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 11, 2015







Line these on a wall and toss in your pastry bags.





  








contemporary-vases.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 11, 2015












  








terrariums-forever-flowers-_0128-x.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 11, 2015


----------



## crystalwernicke (Feb 22, 2015)

@petalsandcoco Those would be perfect, as I've seen them in different sizes and I can mount them along the counter.


----------

